# mil novecientos noventa



## mcmc

Saludos a todos,

Tengo dudas sobre cómo traducir el año en un documento cuando éste aparece escrito en letra. Por ejemplo, *mil novecientos noventa*, ¿cuál sería la forma más correcta de traducirlo: *nineteen hundred ninety *o *one thousand nine hundred ninety*?

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## westopia

Creo que _nineteen ninety_.

Saludos,


----------



## Soy Yo

Depende de la formalidad del documento. A veces se lee; "in the year one thousand nine hundred (and) ninety." (o "in the year of Our Lord one thousand nine hundred (and) ninety."

Normalmente no creo que escribamos con letra los años... escribimos 1990 y lo leemos "nineteen ninety".

Espera a que contesten otros.

(Acabo de hacer un "google" y parece que no sé de qué hablo.)


----------



## ghoti

In English, a standard rule is that if a number cannot be expressed in two words or fewer, use numbers. You could *say* "nineteen ninety," but that would be puzzling if it were written. You have to write it as 1990.


----------



## mrbilal87

mcmc said:


> Saludos a todos,
> 
> Tengo dudas sobre cómo traducir el año en un documento cuando éste aparece escrito en letra. Por ejemplo, *mil novecientos noventa*, ¿cuál sería la forma más correcta de traducirlo: *nineteen hundred ninety *o *one thousand nine hundred ninety*?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas


 
Hola,

Para el año decimos simplemente "nineteen ninety" en la lengua hablada, pero como bien dice Ghoti, mejor que no lo uses en la lengua escrita.

¡Saludos!


----------



## serg79

Soy Yo said:


> Depende de la formalidad del documento. A veces se lee; "in the year one thousand nine hundred ninety." (o "in the year of Our Lord one thousand nine hundred ninety."


Sólo añadir a lo que ha dicho Soy_Yo... en el caso de escribir la fecha en ese estilo formal ("in the year of..."), en inglés británico habría un "and" antes del "ninety", es decir: "one thousand nine hundred *and* ninety".


----------



## mrbilal87

serg79 said:


> Sólo añadir a lo que ha dicho Soy_Yo... en el caso de escribir la fecha en ese estilo formal ("in the year of..."), en inglés británico habría un "and" antes del "ninety", es decir: "one thousand nine hundred *and* ninety".


 
Hola serg79,

En Canadá también hay mucha gente que lo hace en la lengua hablada, pero según me dijeron en la escela, en la lengua escrita no es correcto. "And" es la forma correcta de leer el decimal. Me imagino que pasa lo mismo en Inglaterra.

¡Saludos!


----------



## ghoti

serg79 said:


> Sólo añadir a lo que ha dicho Soy_Yo... en el caso de escribir la fecha en ese estilo formal ("in the year of..."), en inglés británico habría un "and" antes del "ninety", es decir: "one thousand nine hundred *and* ninety".


 Serg79 is right about the "and" if the numbers are written out. Sometimes you will see that sort of thing in legal documents, formal citations, official proclamations, etc., although in normal usage, you'd use the numbers.


----------



## serg79

mrbilal87 said:


> Hola serg79,
> 
> En Canadá también hay mucha gente que lo hace en la lengua hablada, pero según me dijeron en la escela, en la lengua escrita no es correcto. "And" es la forma correcta de leer el decimal. Me imagino que pasa lo mismo en Inglaterra.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Hola mrbila. 
Voy a investigar sobre lo que has dicho, porque aquí nunca he oído/leído a nadie no incluir ese "and" (ni coloquial ni formalmente) al decir/escribir una fecha. Para mí, me parece un americanísmo.


----------



## mrbilal87

Here's a page talking about how to write numbers in English. Rule #8 discusses how to read longer numbers and the use of "and."  

http://www.grammarbook.com/numbers/numbers.asp

Cheers!


----------



## serg79

But that's an American page. 

This is from the Wikipedia entry for "American and British English differences":

_When saying or writing out numbers, the British will insert an "and" before the tens and units, as in "one hundred and sixty-two" and "two thousand and three", whereas Americans will typically drop the "and" as in "two thousand three"; however, "two thousand and three" is also common. The same rule applies when saying numbers in their thousands or millions: "four hundred and thirteen thousand" would be said by a British speaker, whereas the simpler "four hundred thirteen thousand" by an American speaker; "four hundred and thirteen thousand" is incorrect according to American mathematical conventions._

_American schools teach that "and" indicates the decimal point: thus, numbers preceding "and" are integers, while the numbers following "and" are fractional (for example, "five hundred thirteen and seven tenths" for 513.7 — in the UK, this would be read "five hundred and thirteen point seven")._


----------



## ghoti

serg79 said:


> But that's an American page.
> 
> This is from the Wikipedia entry for "American and British English differences":
> 
> _When saying or writing out numbers, the British will insert an "and" before the tens and units, as in "one hundred and sixty-two" and "two thousand and three", whereas Americans will typically drop the "and" as in "two thousand three"; however, "two thousand and three" is also common. The same rule applies when saying numbers in their thousands or millions: "four hundred and thirteen thousand" would be said by a British speaker, whereas the simpler "four hundred thirteen thousand" by an American speaker; "four hundred and thirteen thousand" is incorrect according to American mathematical conventions._
> 
> _American schools teach that "and" indicates the decimal point: thus, numbers preceding "and" are integers, while the numbers following "and" are fractional (for example, "five hundred thirteen and seven tenths" for 513.7 — in the UK, this would be read "five hundred and thirteen point seven")._


 
Be careful with Wikipedia. It is of limited use and is sometimes dead wrong. This is one American, for example, who would use the "and." There are far better authorities than Wiki!


----------



## mrbilal87

It's funny because I was taught to omit the "and" and to state the decimal points using "and", but I never do  and no one else I know does. We prefer to add "and" and state decimal points as as you mentioned. I can't speak for in the US, however, but I would imagine it's similar.

For example, I would read the number 34.45 as "thirty four point four five," while in school we're taught to say "thirty four and forty five hundreths."


----------



## serg79

ghoti said:


> Be careful with Wikipedia. It is of limited use and is sometimes dead wrong. This is one American, for example, who would use the "and." There are far better authorities than Wiki!


Er, thanks. I'm well aware of what Wikipedia is and isn't (and I think most clued-up Internet users are).

This is one Briton who would never omit the "and" in those numbers, simply because we don't do it here.

By the way, you can tell that that article was written by an American ...

_the British will insert an "and" before the tens and units..._ *Or rather, most Americans will omit it.* 

_whereas the simpler "four hundred thirteen thousand" by an American speaker... _*For us, that sounds slightly confusing rather than simpler.*

_"four hundred and thirteen thousand" is incorrect according to American mathematical conventions..._ *But not according to British ones, as far as I know.*

etc...


----------



## mrbilal87

serg79 said:


> Er, thanks. I'm well aware of what Wikipedia is and isn't (and I think most clued-up Internet users are).
> 
> This is one Briton who would never omit the "and" in those numbers, simply because we don't do it here.
> 
> By the way, you can tell that that article was written by an American ...
> 
> _the British will insert an "and" before the tens and units..._ *Or rather, most Americans will omit it.*
> 
> _whereas the simpler "four hundred thirteen thousand" by an American speaker... _*For us, that sounds slightly confusing rather than simpler.*
> 
> _"four hundred and thirteen thousand" is incorrect according to American mathematical conventions..._ *But not according to British ones, as far as I know.*
> 
> etc...


 
Hello,

Those biased comments are a good reason not to trust Wikipedia,  because I'd have to admit that my ears aren't quite accustomed to hearing numbers without the "and" either, but it's good to know which countries consider what correct!

Cheers!


----------



## Soy Yo

Very interesting... we were taught NOT to put "and" between the hundreds and the tens. This does not mean that we don't do it. I left it out in my original post because I thought that was the "most correct" way to do it.... I did some further checking and decided that with years written out it is more commonly said with "and". Anyway, I don't know what's correct and what's not correct. I would never normally state a year in the thousands (well I guess in this century I would jejeje) . I would probably write other numbers without an "and" between hundreds and tens...but I would very likely SAY it.


----------



## mcmc

Yes, very interesting. Thanks a lot!


----------



## scotu

Just an aside: The year, 1990 is as previously discused *nineteen ninty*
But the year 2007 is *two thousand seven* (at least in AE)

$1,990 is _nineteen hundred and ninety dollars _*or*_ One thousand nine hundred (and) ninety dollars._


----------



## lucy182

and in Spanish? for example, for 1984 would I say, diecinueve ochenta y cuatro?

gracias


----------



## lucy182

o mil novecientos ochenta y cuatro??


----------



## borgonyon

En español no se usa diecineve ochenta y cuatro. Simplemente mil novecientos ochenta  cuatro.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

La verdad es que ya me acostumbré a leer los números con y sin *and*, así que prácticamente me da igual. Sin embargo, yo los aprendí _con_* and*. 

En Argentina *definitivamente* no diríamos _diecinueve ochenta y cuatro_, y creo que ningún hispanohablante lo haría.

Creo que es tan o más común decir _mil *nueve* ochenta y cuatro_ antes que _mil *novecientos* ochenta y cuatro_, que es la forma gramaticalmente correcta, sobre todo en lenguaje cotidiano cuanto se mencionan años.


----------



## RoamAroundTheWorld

No separamos los números de a 2 dígitos, así que mil novecientos ochenta y cuatro es lo correcto.


----------



## Randolph Carter

lucy182 said:


> and in Spanish? for example, for 1984 would I say, diecinueve ochenta y cuatro?
> 
> gracias


 
No, in Spain we always say "mil novecientos ochenta y cuatro."

You'll find this link useful:
http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Tag=fecha
Greetings


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Yo _*sé*_ que la forma correcta en español es _mil novecientos ochenta y cuatro_, pero me interesa saber si en otros lados es de uso común decir _mil *nueve* ochenta y cuatro_, aún cuando no sea correcto. 
En Argentina es completamente habitual, sobre todo, como dije antes, al referirse a años: _nací en mil nueve cincuenta y ocho_.


----------



## Metztli

lucy182 said:


> and in Spanish? for example, for 1984 would I say, diecinueve ochenta y cuatro?
> 
> gracias


 
No lucy, in Spanish you never say diecinueve ochenta y cuatro, ni doce cientos (twelve hundred), como en inglés.

Siempre será mil novecientos ochenta y cuatro.

Saludos!


----------



## mcmc

Hakuna Matata said:


> Yo _*sé*_ que la forma correcta en español es _mil novecientos ochenta y cuatro_, pero me interesa saber si en otros lados es de uso común decir _mil *nueve* ochenta y cuatro_, aún cuando no sea correcto.
> En Argentina es completamente habitual, sobre todo, como dije antes, al referirse a años: _nací en mil nueve cincuenta y ocho_.


 

Sólo a mis amigos argentinos y uruguayos les he escuchado esa manera de expresar los años.


----------



## RoamAroundTheWorld

Hakuna...: en Bolivia sí se usa el mil nueve... al hablar; pero también se usa mucho el mil novecientos... Ambos son usados en la misma proporción, en lenguaje oral claro.


----------



## crismi

Lucy es: mil novecientos ochenta y cuatro.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

mcmc said:


> Sólo a mis amigos argentinos y uruguayos les he escuchado esa manera de expresar los años.





RoamAroundTheWorld said:


> Hakuna...: en Bolivia sí se usa el mil nueve... al hablar; pero también se usa mucho el mil novecientos... Ambos son usados en la misma proporción, en lenguaje oral claro.



Gracias!!! 
Es lo que quería saber


----------



## Fana

No Lucy, you don´t say it separated, it would be "mil novecientos ochenta y cuatro"


----------



## lucy182

thanks for your quick response


----------

